# Triplets!



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought a heavy bred doe at an auction and thought she would kid any second. That was a month ago! On Monday, she had three! This pic is at 36 hours old.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh! What cute babies! Boys/Girls?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable babies! And BTW... WELCOME :wave:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to admit, there's something just so dang cute about those Boer babies, with their floppy ears and wrinkly little faces


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Ksevern, 4 posts & 3 beautiful babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , I want them , please wrap them up and send them to me , please ?
I LOVE Boer babies , lololol. I would love for my Jenni to have babies one day , lol.
Crossing a Boer with a LaMancha is one of the bestest mixes there are !!

Oh , and Welcome  More pictures please ? 
Hows momma doe doing ? I would love to see her too


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of mom a few hours before the kids were born.









Here is a pic 12 hours after the births


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Btw, what kind of ears does a Boer/lamancha have?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Momma is so big , the poor girl  lolol
What a cute picture of momma and her kids 
Thanks for sharing the pictures 

My girl Jenni's momma was a LaMancha , so she has her tiny little ears.
If her momma was a Boer, she would have had long ears like the Boer.
Or so this is what I have been told 

I really love my Jenni's look  She is just adorable , IMO 

This is my Jenni


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable. They look very healthy, seems like you got a good deal.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so stinkin' cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! Dont you just love it when you buy bred does and you dont have to wait that whole horable 5 months lol. I have 2 half boer half lamancha and they have no ears, and they throw almost pure looking kids but no ears, then my almost full lamancha bred with fb boer gives me ears but no color just white lol.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! So adorable!!!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

How adorable,and welcome!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh Momma is so big , the poor girl  lolol
> What a cute picture of momma and her kids
> Thanks for sharing the pictures
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the little lamancha ears are a dominant trait, so any kid with a purebred lamancha parent should have littler ears. Once you get into the percentages, though, it's a luck game for ears (say you breed a goat that is 50% lamancha to an eared goat, in theory each baby would have a 50% chance of having little ears and a 50% chance of big ears). I could be wrong of course. Jenni's sure a cutie with the lamancha ears and boer colors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are really cute.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

THey are stinkin' cute! Snug in their dog house









And one is already a camera hog


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE BOERS!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!! (including MOM!!)..


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

They look amazing! Dog house sounds like a good idea for keeping them warm I might have to get one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats! I love the pics, they look really comfy in their doghouse! 
Are they bucks or does?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Simply adorable!!!! <3 I LOVE Boer babies!

Laura, Jenni is gorgeous too  Love her little LaMancha ears and Boer coloring  You can definitely tell what she's mixed with :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Riley 
Yeah , there is NO mistake what breed she's mixed with , lololol.
She is a real pill , she just oozes with personality , she is hilarious to watch when she gets in her playful moods , lol.
I couldn't picture my herd without her !!


----------

